# Have to rewire a bit...whaddya think?



## bradleyheathhays (May 14, 2008)

Got a 90 Maxima with a fuse box that keeps breaking every fuse that I put in one particular slot. It's the circuit including my tail lights and interior dash...10 amp japanese fuse. Long story short, I KNOW the problem is in the box.

Here's the plan. The fuse box has been lowered so now I have access to the rear side, and I can identify the wire leading from the malfunctioning slot. I would like to bypass the box by clipping this wire, and inserting a single fuse holder thingy between it and the large power wire leading to the fuse box itself.

Sound reasonable?

Also, any suggestion on how I should tap into the large power wire?

Thanks for ya help


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

check the ground to your radio, along with other wires. that most likely is the problem.

is your radio aftermarket or stock


----------



## bradleyheathhays (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Prophet. I'm sure the prob is at the fuse box because I caused it myself. I had found these little j hooks that are designed to fit over a fuse contact, and then inserted into the fuse box. They're a way to run an additional power wire from the box. When I tried to put the fuse (w/ J hook) into this same slot previously it turned out to be a very tight fit. I believe that's when I damaged the slot as it has never worked since.


----------

